# freebsd-update fetch ... Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found



## ProServ (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi, on a FreeBSD 10.4 server, tried running: freebsd-update fetch and it then displays:

```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.4-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


```
# freebsd-version -ku
10.4-RELEASE-p3
10.4-RELEASE-p5
```
Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2018)

Check your DNS resolving, `drill update.FreeBSD.org`


----------



## emmex (Oct 17, 2018)

I have the same problem.

```
# freebsd-update fetch

Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.

Fetching metadata signature for 11.2-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... failed.

No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

drill works:

```
#  drill update.FreeBSD.org
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, rcode: NOERROR, id: 49799
;; flags: qr rd ra ; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 2, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;; update.FreeBSD.org.  IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
update.FreeBSD.org.     3335    IN      CNAME   update1.freebsd.org.
update1.freebsd.org.    3335    IN      A       163.237.247.16

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:

;; Query time: 0 msec
;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1
;; WHEN: Wed Oct 17 11:08:04 2018
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 85
```

ping works:

```
# ping -c4 update.FreeBSD.org
PING update1.freebsd.org (163.237.247.16): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 163.237.247.16: icmp_seq=0 ttl=51 time=126.991 ms
64 bytes from 163.237.247.16: icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=127.524 ms
64 bytes from 163.237.247.16: icmp_seq=2 ttl=51 time=127.289 ms
64 bytes from 163.237.247.16: icmp_seq=3 ttl=51 time=127.257 ms

--- update1.freebsd.org ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 126.991/127.265/127.524/0.189 ms
```

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2018)

Looks fine from my end:

```
root@tessierashpool:~ # freebsd-update fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.2-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 11.2-RELEASE-p4.
```

That said, it's possible one or more of the mirrors are having problems. It sometimes happens, and it's usually fixed fairly quickly.  I'll see if I can find some sort of status page for the mirrors.


----------



## ProServ (Oct 17, 2018)

```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.4-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

# drill update.FreeBSD.org
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, rcode: NOERROR, id: 37357
;; flags: qr rd ra ; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 2, AUTHORITY: 13, ADDITIONAL: 0
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;; update.freebsd.org.  IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
update.freebsd.org.     3567    IN      CNAME   update1.freebsd.org.
update1.freebsd.org.    3567    IN      A       163.237.247.16

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
.       377369  IN      NS      m.root-servers.net.
.       377369  IN      NS      a.root-servers.net.
.       377369  IN      NS      b.root-servers.net.
.       377369  IN      NS      c.root-servers.net.
.       377369  IN      NS      d.root-servers.net.
.       377369  IN      NS      e.root-servers.net.
.       377369  IN      NS      f.root-servers.net.
.       377369  IN      NS      g.root-servers.net.
.       377369  IN      NS      h.root-servers.net.
.       377369  IN      NS      i.root-servers.net.
.       377369  IN      NS      j.root-servers.net.
.       377369  IN      NS      k.root-servers.net.
.       377369  IN      NS      l.root-servers.net.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:

;; Query time: 1 msec
```


----------

